# Send zfs properties with snapshot



## bbzz (Dec 7, 2011)

Is it possible to send properties with snapshots to easy the restore later on? 

I've seen Solaris with option "-e" that makes receiving end inherit all properties of sending snapshot, but I don't see it in man pages here.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 7, 2011)

Does this help ?


```
-R

               Generate a replication stream package, which will replicate the
               specified  filesystem,  and  all descendent file systems, up to
               the named snapshot. When received, all  properties,  snapshots,
               descendent file systems, and clones are preserved.
```


----------



## bbzz (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, that's the thing, is it working like it's suppose to, or I'm not getting it.
When I do:
`# zfs send -vR zpool@1 | zfs recv -vu backup/zpool`

The newly created filesystems have inherited properties from backup, not from original stream.
When I say properties I mean _compression_ or _atime_.

To ask the question differently, if I'm using -R command, then how to make new filesystems NOT inherit original properties?


----------



## phoenix (Dec 7, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Is it possible to send properties with snapshots to easy the restore later on?
> 
> I've seen Solaris with option "-e" that makes receiving end inherit all properties of sending snapshot, but I don't see it in man pages here.



Have you tried with -e on FreeBSD?  The man pages for ZFS aren't exactly up-to-date nor match the code that's actually installed.  For example, there's no listing of the -F or -m options to "zpool import" (yes, there are PRs about this already).


----------



## bbzz (Dec 8, 2011)

I tried but, 

```
invalid option 'e'
usage:
	send [-RDp] [-[iI] snapshot] <snapshot>

For the property list, run: zfs set|get

For the delegated permission list, run: zfs allow|unallow
```

So I take it that FreeBSD version doesn't have this feature yet?

Thanks both of you.


----------

